

Is it time we put more effort into Linux / OSS? - panjaro

Microsoft has had some image problem. I thought with the new move they&#x27;re making towards OSS, they are changing for good. However, reading 
	https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9978039 and 
	https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9976298 It makes me feel sick.
Is it time that we put more effort into Linux to target general users ? It seems like Microsoft and Co. are on the way to be the dictators of the internet.
======
andrewchambers
I just tried installing openbsd for the first time. Was pleasantly surprised
to get xfce working with no issues.

------
olgeni
Maybe put some effort in cross-platform software.

